

PPCB-MAKER a prototype PCB maker, create your PCB at home - cerberusgr
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ppcb-maker

======
n-gauge
What about disposal of the harmful chemicals used for etching? (ie you can't
just tip them down the sink)

